# Loreena McKennitt new RCAF Honorary Colonel



## The Bread Guy (6 Sep 2014)

From the Info-machine:


> The Royal Canadian Air Force (RCAF) is proud to announce that Ms. Loreena McKennitt has been appointed as the new honorary colonel (HCol) of the RCAF by the Honorable Rob Nicholson, Minister of National Defence.
> 
> Quick Facts
> 
> ...



From her web page:


> .... I have followed Celtic history, not only to provide me with a creative springboard for my music, but as an informal opportunity for self-education by exploring a vast horizon of history. As fascinated as I have been in its various archaic nooks and crannies, I have also seen it as an opportunity to bring forth  themes and perspectives that I believe have a contemporary relevance and of which I knew so little. At the same time it must be accepted that I am no academic or authority, just someone on her own personal path of discovery. For those who wish to follow along, my role might more resemble that of a catalyst or a conduit.
> 
> It was in the context of this approach, and partially as a result of setting up The Cook-Rees Memorial Fund for Water Search and Safety in 1998, that in December 2006 I became the Honorary Colonel of 435 Transport and Rescue Squadron in Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada. It was with immense pride that I accepted this honorary role, knowing full well that what lay ahead of me would be a path of  education that would take me into directions I haven’t, until now, quite anticipated or appreciated.
> 
> ...


----------

